# Emsiso emDrive 500 controller with EMRAX 228



## balex97 (Nov 25, 2021)

Hi,

unluckily I didn't find much info about the Emsiso inverters here so I guess that's not a good sign. 

I got an EMRAX 228 motor with the Emsiso emDrive 500 controller. It's an Slovenian manufacturer.
The problem is, that my controller is an older version as the ones shown on their website (see picture)
Website: Emsiso | PRODUCTS

Now I can't find the manuals and other documents on the internet and also contacted Emsios directly. They are known for not responsing as I read in other posts.
So I got a connection plan from the person who sold it to me and I wired up a test build to see how this system works. 
But I have troubles connecting the controller to the PC. It says it is possible to connect it via RS232 or CAN - for CAN you need a special CAN to USB connector (tried my Candapter from my Hyper9 builds but seems not to work) 

So when I start it up it first shows the CAN Error LED one time and then the CAN Run LED 3 times. 

Also added a 120 ohm resistor to CAN high and low because the Emsiso CAN to USB adapter has a internal switch to activate the termination resistor. Doesn't work either.

But as I said before it should also be possible to connect the controller via RS232. Didn't have success with this yet.

Anyone here who has experience with these controllers and some infos like manuals, datasheets, electrical schemes?

Happy new year until then!


----------



## PredragSkrinjar (Dec 30, 2021)

Hi there, 

As I can see, you are from Austria... Maybe it would not be such a bad idea to pay Emdrive a visit at their headquarters, since they are situated near Maribor, not so far from the Austrian border?!? (You can probably speak to them in German, as most of the people in Lower Štajerska/Steiermark usually understand/speak German very well...) 

Just an idea. Maybe first contact them through phone (shown on their website), and arrange for a meeting?

In any case, best of luck, and cheers from Slovenia! 

Predrag


----------



## balex97 (Nov 25, 2021)

So now I got the USB to CAN adapter from EMSISO. It works now for the connection and I can write values. 
Obviously you have to use the original dongle to use the CAN interface. 
Anyways it should work with ordinary RS232 to USB cable but I'm fine with this for now.

Next problem: I wanted to run through Auto Align motor procedure but as soon as I go on operational mode it gives me a error code.
The code is 12816, so I think I have to convert it to HEX. Then it is 0x3210 which is meaning DC link overvoltage (Power supply voltage too high). This is absolutely not the case due the actual DC voltage is 118V and this is absolutely fine with the controller and motor specs.
When I go on 0x6079 to see the actual DC link voltage it shows 2080, the unit is 1/10V which should give me a measured value of 208V DC. this is absolutely wrong and also doesn't change when I reduce the actual voltage to 96V.

It's not an option to visit them in Slovenia right now but I will probably have to call them and hope they actually pick up. Answering to mails is not their thing I guess.


----------



## neg47 (5 mo ago)

balex97 said:


> So now I got the USB to CAN adapter from EMSISO. It works now for the connection and I can write values.
> Obviously you have to use the original dongle to use the CAN interface.
> Anyways it should work with ordinary RS232 to USB cable but I'm fine with this for now.
> 
> ...


I am having a similar issue. Did you ever figure out what your probllem was?


----------



## balex97 (Nov 25, 2021)

neg47 said:


> I am having a similar issue. Did you ever figure out what your probllem was?


Unluckily not.
I think the controller is broken, also had a conversation with Emsiso about this.
Unluckily the support of this controller is not longer given and they don't have the equipment and employees for this version any more.

So I bought another used controller but the newer version and now it works.

So I attached the conversation with Emsiso, maybe this will help you a bit. Juri gave me a few hints to check.


----------

